# FreeBSD 9.1: IPv6 related error message from ntpd



## mel- (Mar 11, 2013)

Hello!

I have installed FreeBSD 9.1 on my server (it's a virtualized environment) and during boot the following messages appear:


```
Mar 11 21:29:55 m2 ntpd[766]: ntpd 4.2.4p5-a (1)
Mar 11 21:29:55 m2 ntpd[767]: bind() fd 23, family AF_INET6, port 123, scope 2, addr fe80::216:36ff:fe74:2076, mcast=0 flags=0x11 fails: Can't assign requested address
Mar 11 21:29:55 m2 ntpd[767]: unable to create socket on re0 (3) for fe80::216:36ff:fe74:2076#123
```

Although I could find some threads where people were discussing the same problem, none of the mentioned suggestions fixed this for me.

This happens with a GENERIC kernel. I have not touched any IPv6 related configuration after install, so everything should be in the default state. Neither have I fine-tuned ntp/ntpd.

I tried setting 
	
	



```
ipv6_activate_all_interfaces="YES"
```
 in rc.conf -- didn't fix the problem.

According to `ifconfig`, my interfaces, re0 in particular, have IPv6 addresses associated to them.

Would be great if somebody could give me a hint. Thank you!
melanie


----------



## junovitch@ (Mar 19, 2013)

Hello Melanie,
I was able to replicate the message in Virtualbox.  It seems like every 1 out of 3-4 reboots I get that message.  Oddly enough, `$ sockstat | grep ntpd` shows that it actually did bind to the interface that it says it didn't.  I came across a much older mailing list post that suggest that it could be trying to bind to the same addresses twice and that would make sense based off what I've seen.  Do you see the error every time and is it causing issues for you?

http://www.atm.tut.fi/list-archive/freebsd-stable-2005/msg04351.html


----------

